# engine stalls when throttle pressed



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i have a 89 240sx fastback. i have did an engine swap and put in another SOHC. dont have much money for SR20DET swap....highschool. the engine was running fine for a couple of months. real rev happy, press the pedal and it immediatly would rev up. now for some reason when you press the pedal it will bog down then finally rev up. i have done nothing to it. completely stock. i think it may be giving a bad code and need to hook it up to a scanner. it just recently started doing this. any help on what could be wrong would be appreciated much.


----------



## gtir ser (Jun 29, 2003)

check tps for voltage with ignition on should be around 5 volts
press the throttle by hand and watch the voltage if it drops then goes back up replace it

or remove your pass.side kick panel to access the computer
unbolt it and flip it around so you can see the front reset the black dial with a screwdriver turn on the ignition and check all 5 
modes for a code the bulbs will blink it out.......let me know


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

It might also be somehin simple like a fuel lag. Check to make sure your fuel filter is clean. Do an fuel injection cleaning as well.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i just changed my fuel filter.....thinking about getting new injectors. i advanced my timing and that kind of fixed it


----------

